# Move to Abu Dhabi



## AbhiSodhani (5 mo ago)

Dear All,
We are planning to move to Abu Dhabi.
Family of 4 and a dog.
Kids are 4 born in december and 1 year born in feb.
I need feedback on 
1. When do the kids join school?
2. What is the best location to live? which are near to school, day care for yong one and shopping.
3. What are the best schools to go to?
Will be great to get feedback


----------

